#ubuntu-ec2 2010-07-12
<patdk-wk> I am just unable to get nx to work using, ami-05fad071
<patdk-wk> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cwBu9SSg
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-07-13
<dadaumpa> hello
<dadaumpa> someone can tell me how can I get ip address of an instance when i launch command ec2-run-instances?
<dadaumpa> or there is another command to know ipaddress during instance starting?
<dadaumpa> ping
<dadaumpa> thanks
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-07-14
<rampr> we are running 8.04 and console-kit-daemon has 60 instances of it running. is it safe to kill them ?
